# OE Part# for XM Satellite Receiver in 08 Passat



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the part number for the XM receiver for an 08 Passat VR6 with MFD2 Nav system?
I currently have a Surius receiver installed, but we have Xm in our other 2 cars and the house and even though XM & Surrius have merged it's still seperate billing. 
I'd like to see about swapping the two units out but don't have the part number on the XM. IF any one has an XM receiver in their 08 Passat it would be in the right side of the trunk behind the storage pocket. My Surius one has the audi logo on it, so I imagine the Audi parts are interchangible.


----------



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: OE Part# for XM Satellite Receiver in 08 Passat (JBCon)*

Anybody?


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: OE Part# for XM Satellite Receiver in 08 Passat (JBCon)*

I have an OE XM reciever in my GTI that I don't even use. If this will fit your car, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## JBCon (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: OE Part# for XM Satellite Receiver in 08 Passat (GTI-DNA)*

I ended up swapping my old Nav unit with the RNS510, so the XM is a mute point now for me, since Sirius is built-in the RNS510. 
If anyone has a part number however for the XM, I am sure it might help someone else in the future.


----------

